# Casselton Res.



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

has anyone been out yet hows the ice???


----------



## Fear No Fish (Dec 14, 2006)

the ice is about 9 to 11'' thick in some spots. if your lookin for bluegills and perch go in the early morning. the crappie fishing has only been good at night.

all fish biting on waxies or minnowheads.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

anyone been out this year??


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

i've been out a couple of times these past couple weeks all times of the day. Wax worms work the best because seems like most of the fish arnt big enought to eat a whole minnow. Once in a while a crappie or perch would take a minnow but thats a bout it for me. Have seen a few decent northerns tho with the aqua view, unless its the same one in different parts of the lake.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Any body else having more luck than that on the Res.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

ill be out there tomorrow


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

one small perch, everybody who i talked to on the lake was pullin in one or two fish and that all they are bitin really really light.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Has anybody fished the reservoir yet this spring?

If so what are you catching and what are you using?

Thanks


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I fished right when the ice got off. Was casting couple lures from shore, never got anything, but that was awhile ago.


----------

